# Sticky flock colors



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am going to purchase sticky flock and a work station this week . For those who already have it what is the easiest color combination to see ? Pink workstation and pink templates - gray and pink? I work with a lot of 6 SS stones

Tia
Sally


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I have the pink station and both pink and grey templates both are easy to work with. I would say its more prefence than anything. I use both in one design so I like having the contrast when doing different colors in design.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks that is a great idea alternating


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

For my old lady eyes, I use the contrasting. Gray workstation for pink templates. That way I can make sure all holes are filled.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I also use a gray workstation and pink templates. It just makes it easier to see that the holes are filled for me.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone -my station and flock are on the way


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

A black station and pink sticky flock. I did not want a gray station with gray backed stones and did not wan pink on pink


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Perfect choice! That's my setup right now too. The glue on the stones blends right into your flock. There's nothing more frustrating than picking stones off the transfer paper.


----------

